# What's the difference between OTA and .232?



## Secondaid (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm on the .232 leak at the moment, and I see the OTA update is out, which is the same as the .246 leak.

I'm not unhappy with the .232, but just in case:

What's different between .232 and .246? Is there a changelog somewhere that I can see the differences, or is it just generally "better, stronger, faster"?

What's the generally-accepted easiest way to get to OTA/.246 from .232? I used HoB before, so I'm not averse to doing it again if it works, but if I need to FXZ back to .905 I will.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I can tell you now it runs much smoother. I had issues with .232 freezing up and force resetting. Haven't had that yet. Also noted that the effects (changing screens and opening apps) runs much another then before. I think it's with it. Also I got an email yesterday confirming jelly bean.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

